# 234599-Life Scientist NEC--VETASSES



## mohdali486 (Feb 22, 2013)

HI ,
Need Help from expert,
I am apply my wife immigration on 190 state sponsorship (victoria) 234599 Life Scientist NEC. under Parasitologist category

She is research associate and working since 1st dec 2007
RESEARCH EXPERIENCE (1st dec 2007- 1st April 2013) =Total experience= 5 year 4 month
Department of Pathology & Microbiology.
Position: Research Associate. 

My question is i talk one consultant and he said her designation is Research associate so she cannot apply (as research associate belong to studies not job ) per her responsibilities are same as Parasitologist.
but she is doing contract job and every year its extend. kindly confirm me is she able to apply on research associate designation.

Regards


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

mohdali486 said:


> HI ,
> Need Help from expert,
> I am apply my wife immigration on 190 state sponsorship (victoria) 234599 Life Scientist NEC. under Parasitologist category
> 
> ...


Hi, I am applying as a Life Scientist nec (actually received a Vic sponsorship today!). I am a phd student in non-clinical pharmacology but on a job contract and have 2years and 2 months of experience. Research associate is much higher so based on my experience your wife can easily get assessed and should apply as soon as possible. If you have any questions relating to the process let me know!


----------



## mohdali486 (Feb 22, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi, I am applying as a Life Scientist nec (actually received a Vic sponsorship today!). I am a phd student in non-clinical pharmacology but on a job contract and have 2years and 2 months of experience. Research associate is much higher so based on my experience your wife can easily get assessed and should apply as soon as possible. If you have any questions relating to the process let me know!


HI,

i need fav from your side ..can you tell me in which category you apply in Life scientist and what about your responsibilities.

Regards


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, I applied as Non-clinical pharmacologist and I work in cancer research. I am currently on a conference so I do not have any documents on me and can no check what responsibilities I mentioned exactly...
I put a few of those mentioned on Anzco website, plus some additional more detailed ones.
I will get back to you these Monday when I will be back! 
Are you starting the skills assessment process soon?


----------



## mohdali486 (Feb 22, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi, I applied as Non-clinical pharmacologist and I work in cancer research. I am currently on a conference so I do not have any documents on me and can no check what responsibilities I mentioned exactly...
> I put a few of those mentioned on Anzco website, plus some additional more detailed ones.
> I will get back to you these Monday when I will be back!
> Are you starting the skills assessment process soon?


hello Joanna
i m sana, Ali's wife. thankyou so much for your quick repsond.
we have a plan to start skills assessment process as we become clear with some confusion. 
Joanna as ali told you i am working as research associate here but some one told me i cant apply as my designation is more towards studies rather than job. can you please tell me what designation u mentioned there ?
can you please send me your e-mail id so i will send you my resume & get some valuable suggestion from you ?
look forward for your prompt response.
best of luck
sana.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Sent you an email already!


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

hi joan, I applied for my skill assessment for life scientist nec on jan'13 but till date I didn't get any result. how much time your skill assessment taken? kindly update me as I am also in pipeline of same occupation


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

also share, how much time SS was taken


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, my skills assessment took from 11.10.2012 (when they received the documents) until 06.12.2012, so almost two months. Vic SS took less almost one month, I applied on 12.03 and got the reply on 10.04. Do you know when your documents reached the VETASSESS office? It may take a few weeks if you are in Europe... Also, have they asked for any additional documents?


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

i applied through an agent. so don't know the exact date. My Vetassess DD date was 16.01.2013 so hoping my documents were reached in first week of Feb'13.


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi, my skills assessment took from 11.10.2012 (when they received the documents) until 06.12.2012, so almost two months. Vic SS took less almost one month, I applied on 12.03 and got the reply on 10.04. Do you know when your documents reached the VETASSESS office? It may take a few weeks if you are in Europe... Also, have they asked for any additional documents?


Hi JaonnaAch

Today my agent told me for additional docs, which is requested by Vetassess. Now what does it mean? are they also requested you for additional documents? 

I am Bsc in Medical Lab technology and studied microbiology in my graduations. also has 5 yrs of exp in microbiology.

Is their any additional formality you had during your assessment? pls. advice me as I am in little stress because in expat forum I read, if they asked for additional docs, max time the result is negative.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

harneek said:


> Hi JaonnaAch
> 
> Today my agent told me for additional docs, which is requested by Vetassess. Now what does it mean? are they also requested you for additional documents?
> 
> ...


I am not sure why they have asked for some additional documents, do you know what your agent actually submitted? I did everything myself and I made sure that I have submitted all possible documents. Based on your qualification and experience I don't think you can get a negative assessment, but I am not an expert:/ 
What exactly have they asked for?


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I am not sure why they have asked for some additional documents, do you know what your agent actually submitted? I did everything myself and I made sure that I have submitted all possible documents. Based on your qualification and experience I don't think you can get a negative assessment, but I am not an expert:/
> What exactly have they asked for?


My agent requested me for my previous and present employer salary slips. Appointment letters and income tax doc. Are they docs are relevant in assessment?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

harneek said:


> My agent requested me for my previous and present employer salary slips. Appointment letters and income tax doc. Are they docs are relevant in assessment?


Yes, they are a proof that the experience you have is "real".

I have submitted payslips (the first one and the latest one - I emailed VETASSESS and they said that it is allowed if there is a employment start date on my payslip) and the first page of my work contract (also emailed them and they replied that as long as all important information is on the first page it is enough). 
I had to translate everything from German so tried to prove my employment with as little number of documents as possible to cut the costs.

I do not understand why haven't you submitted that with your application? They specifically ask for these documents in the instructions on their website...

Anyway, I don't think it anything to worry about, just submit all the requested documents and I am sure that you will get your positive assessment soon!


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Yes, they are a proof that the experience you have is "real".
> 
> I have submitted payslips (the first one and the latest one - I emailed VETASSESS and they said that it is allowed if there is a employment start date on my payslip) and the first page of my work contract (also emailed them and they replied that as long as all important information is on the first page it is enough).
> I had to translate everything from German so tried to prove my employment with as little number of documents as possible to cut the costs.
> ...



in the beginning, I submitted all the docs, requested by my agent. this was not in that list. now I immediately submitted this docs to my agent, now don't know whether he forwarded to vetassess or not? I hope everything will be ok. 

Where is ur case reached? u r moving for which state?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

harneek said:


> in the beginning, I submitted all the docs, requested by my agent. this was not in that list. now I immediately submitted this docs to my agent, now don't know whether he forwarded to vetassess or not? I hope everything will be ok.
> 
> Where is ur case reached? u r moving for which state?


Better make sure that he/she has submitted everything. Too bad you have not sent it with the application, might have your assessment by now if you did.

I am moving to Victoria, hopefully by the beginning of next year. My application is stuck with CO for now...


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Better make sure that he/she has submitted everything. Too bad you have not sent it with the application, might have your assessment by now if you did.
> 
> I am moving to Victoria, hopefully by the beginning of next year. My application is stuck with CO for now...


Yes its true, anyways can't do anything. I am also planning for Victoria, but I have to first get the SS of vic. 
Your case is at last stage, what happen?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

harneek said:


> Yes its true, anyways can't do anything. I am also planning for Victoria, but I have to first get the SS of vic.
> Your case is at last stage, what happen?


Yeah, I am just waiting for my husbands IELTS and then for the grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cgoyal (Jan 21, 2014)

*regarding job duties*

hi joanaAch,
need ur expert opinion regarding job duties for vetassess skills assessment under Life Scientist NEC. could you plz help me out. 
plz message me ur mail id or drop a mail, so that i may discuss my case in detail. thank u very much.


----------



## pandana (Mar 29, 2014)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi, I am applying as a Life Scientist nec (actually received a Vic sponsorship today!). I am a phd student in non-clinical pharmacology but on a job contract and have 2years and 2 months of experience. Research associate is much higher so based on my experience your wife can easily get assessed and should apply as soon as possible. If you have any questions relating to the process let me know!




Hi Joanna:


I am trying to apply for australian immigratiobn. I havent sent the documents to VETASSESS..Reading your info.prompted me to ask u.. I am Post doc associate with 5 1/2 years exp in USA and ITALY. I want to know what are the chances of getting a PR. I mean I did my PhD in Neuropharmacology, but have been working mostly in Neuroscience. Will i fit into any fields in the NEC Life Scientists skills list... Please let me know ASAP!!!

Thanks 

Pandana


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

pandana said:


> Hi Joanna:
> 
> 
> I am trying to apply for australian immigratiobn. I havent sent the documents to VETASSESS..Reading your info.prompted me to ask u.. I am Post doc associate with 5 1/2 years exp in USA and ITALY. I want to know what are the chances of getting a PR. I mean I did my PhD in Neuropharmacology, but have been working mostly in Neuroscience. Will i fit into any fields in the NEC Life Scientists skills list... Please let me know ASAP!!!
> ...


Hey,
Here is a description of tasks and duties of Life scientist Nec: https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/234599.php
Your tasks must match most of these to get a positive assessment from Vetassess. Also if you want to claim points for your PhD you need to ask Vetassess additionally for Points Test Advice for your degree.
After you get a positive skills assessment, you need to take IELTS and apply for State Sponsorship. As far as I know - two states are currently sponsoring Life Scientists nec - Victoria and Queensland (check it on their websites). Victoria requires 5 (I think) years of experience and can be quite picky in choosing applicants they will sponsor, but there is no way of knowing if they will choose you as they don't tell from which specific fields they want people from. Queensland chooses applicants based on their EOI. 

Good luck!


----------



## pandana (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Joanna... Well. I have already taken my IELTS 1 year 8 months back. Overall score is 8. All that I need is to see which skill occupation I suit and pray GOD that my application is accepted and there is a positive report..

LET ME KNOW

thanks once again

pandana


----------



## virendra01 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hallo Joanna,

Guten Tag !

I have applied for Life Scientist - NEC category. I am pharmacy graduate by qualification and working for clinical research organizations since 7 years. I have submitted all documents on 5th March 2014 to VETASSESS . Now preparing for IELTS which I have to take on 17th May 2014.
I am curious to know that usually how much time SS assessment takes for this category.

vielen Dank !

Virendra


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

virendra01 said:


> Hallo Joanna,
> 
> Guten Tag !
> 
> ...


Hi,
I can't remember exactly, but pretty quick. I think for me it took around 2 weeks to get SS from Victoria. 
Are you also applying for Vic? 
Good luck with IELTS and Vetassess!


----------



## sanjay12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Joanna,
Can you please help me learn- under which catagory of CSOL( list of occupation) does a Clinical Research Associate best fit into.

I have lots of confusion while selecting the occupation .I am sure you can help me with this .
I am a pharmacy Graduate and with 6 years of exp in clinical research as a CRA.Does this fall into Life Scientist NEC?Your reply would be realy helpful. I am planning to go ahead with my skill assessment application to Vetassess and then if +ve will move with the victoria state sponsorship. Your suggestions would be really counted.
Thansk,Sanjay.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

virendra01 said:


> Hallo Joanna,
> 
> Guten Tag !
> 
> ...



Hi Virendra,

Nice to see some one from my Industry (Clinical research Organization), I am also looking forward to apply for Life scientist nec category, i have around 7 years of experince as Sr/CRA and as expected have some confusion in my mind. I will really appreciate if you can provide your contact details to me, so I can share with you.

If any one in the forum have some information about Clinical Research Associate applying in Life Scientist nec category. Please feel free to revert here.

Looking forward for the positive comments.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Sanjay,

I am also CRA with 6 years of experience and also looking forward to apply for assessment to Vetasses. requesting you to kindly share your contact details, so we share our thoughts for applying it.

regards,
Gaurav
<*SNIP*>


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi anyone with updated information for clinical research associate should apply in life scientist nec.

My basic qualification bachelors of pharmacy and have also done pg diploma in clinical research and regularity affairs.

Reply is highly appreciated from any expert.....


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi anyone with updated information for clinical research associate should apply in life scientist nec.
> 
> My basic qualification bachelors of pharmacy and have also done pg diploma in clinical research and regularity affairs.
> 
> Reply is highly appreciated from any expert.....


I can't directly answer your question, but I think you degree is highly relevant so that should be okay. However, you need to make sure that your daily job tasks match the ones listed for Life Scientist (nec) on the ANZSCO website: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

"
LIFE SCIENTISTS examine the anatomy, physiology and biochemistry of humans, animals, plants and other living organisms to better understand how living organisms function and interact with each other and the environment in which they live.

Indicative Skill Level:
In Australia and New Zealand:

Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


Tasks Include:

designing and conducting experiments, making observations and measurements, researching information, analysing data, preparing or supervising the preparation of laboratory reports and scientific papers, presenting findings at scientific meetings and conferences, and supervising the work of staff
studying the forms and structures of bodily organs and tissues by systematic observation, dissection and microscopic examination
investigating the chemical structure and function of living cells and their isolated components, organs and tissues in humans, animals, plants, and micro-organisms
examining micro-organisms, such as bacteria, fungi, yeast and their enzymes, and using the knowledge gained to create and develop new, and improve existing, products, materials and processes
investigating the effects of environmental factors, such as rainfall, temperature, sunlight, soil, topography and disease, on plant growth
planning and undertaking experiments to study, measure and understand marine animals and plants
studying the growth and characteristics of micro-organisms, such as bacteria, algae and fungi, and the effects they have on plants, animals and humans to develop medical, veterinary, industrial, environmental and other practical applications
investigating the interrelationships between animals in their natural surroundings, in captivity and in laboratories

234599 LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC


This occupation group covers Life Scientists not elsewhere classified.

Skill Level: 1

Occupations in this group include:
Animal Behaviourist
Parasitologist
Pharmacologist (Non-clinical)
Toxicologist
"


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi joannaach,

i am performing below duties. do i eligible for life scientist nec. Please revert as per your experience.

One more thing does vetassess call the employer for job descriptions verification or they just confirm the person works their nd department and tenure of his employment or they do detailed verification ?



To assist in conducting research and development strategies, new monitoring techniques for sites, policies and plans for easiness of conducting research on Investigational product.
•	Responsible for collecting scientific data through setting up experiments and conducting scientific investigations on human subjects with investigational product.
•	Plan and carry out laboratory and field studies to identify, monitor and evaluate the impact of toxicity of investigational product on human beings.
•	Conducting risk assessments on potential new drugs to determine whether they are safe to test on humans.
•	Identifying/selecting an investigator who will be responsible for the conduct of the trial at the trial site.
•	Using experimental data to assess drug toxicity and create a safety profile, and balancing potential benefits against any risks.
•	To perform site initiation visit, interim monitoring visit and study close out visit at investigational sites.
•	To determine the safe and toxic levels of chemicals and agents by conducting clinical trial in controlled environment on both human being and animals.
• To verify that the rights and well-being of human subjects are protected.
•	Responsible for the management of designated clinical trials including investigator selection, analysis of potential patient recruitment, preparation of trial related documentation (Protocols, Case report forms, Investigators Brochures, Consent documents, Confidentiality agreements), organizing ethics committee submissions with follow through to ensure successful outcome.

To identify the pharmacological properties and understand the toxicological profile of new drug/biologicals.
•	To establish the toxicological profile of new drug by assessing the new drug adverse events and serious adverse events.
•	Identify parameters for clinical monitoring of potential adverse effect of new drug on humans.
•	Conduct and manage nonclinical pharmacology, toxicology and Pharmacokinetics and Pharmacodynamics studies, including establishing protocols and standard operating procedures.
•	Comparative physiology, extrapolation of animal data to humans.
•	Develop toxicity profiles and integrated pharmacology/toxicology summaries of investigational therapeutic candidates for internal evaluations and regulatory submissions.
•	Propose new algorithms and communication protocols to enhance state-of-art performances for employees.
•	Maintenance of essential documents for the research and development within organization.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi joannaach,
> 
> i am performing below duties. do i eligible for life scientist nec. Please revert as per your experience.
> 
> ...


As for the phone calls - they can call the employer to confirm if you are really working there (but I don't think it happens very often). Your employer have to describe your tasks and duties in a special "reference letter" for Vetassess (see the website for sample), so I guess if they want to, they can also try to verify that. But I really think it only happens in case of some weird cases, where they suspect fraudulent documents etc.
As for the tasks mentioned - I really can't help... Scientists do much more laboratory work and I don't think you can compare it to CRA role, as it's completely different... Also, the Life Scientist nec is for researchers working in Non-Clinical (or pre-clinical) pharmacology and you as a CRA work with clinical pharmacology. 
But I am not an expert, I don't have any experience with CRA work, so I may be completely wrong. Maybe you can ask Vetassess for an advice (or whatever they call it), it costs around 300$ and they will advice you if you have a chance of getting positive assessment.


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

virendra01 said:


> Hallo Joanna,
> 
> Guten Tag !
> 
> ...


Hello Virendra,

I am also working in Clinical Research Industry and planning to apply under life scientist NEC category. Actually, I am little confused in selecting ANZSCO code and category. Please share your Vetassess skill assessment outcome for this category. Do they accept clinical research professionals under life scientist NEC category? Your experience with Vetassess will help me in deciding correct category.

Thanks


----------



## mohdali486 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Refusal for state sponsorship*

My MARA Agent try twice time for state sponsorship but again we received same refusal ..its very difficult to get state sponsorship from Victoria.
we already have positive Vetasses assessment and have 60 POINT.
if any one know any other state kindly let me know related to Life Scientist NEC. (biotechnologist).
Wednesday, January 29, 2014
we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government
Monday, August 11, 2014
we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
You can check websites for each state if Life Scientist nec is on their list. You could also consider coming on a 457 visa. Many people come to Australia for postdoc contracts on 457 and apply for PR later.

As for Victoria - they are very specific as to what "kind" of Life Scientists they want as far as I have noticed. When I was preparing my application, I used this document: http://www.acilallen.com.au/cms_files/acgbiotechnologyreview2010.pdf
It might be quite old now (I applied for Vic SS in 2011). I included as many phrases and skills description as possible from that document.


----------



## kris8646 (Aug 2, 2013)

hi guys,,
how much time its taking nwdays to get vetassess skill assessment??


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Mohdali486, Life scientist nec is on Queensland csol list. 
Kris 8646, Vetassess took me exactly 4 months. Applied 2nd Jan 2014 and got it approved April 30th 2014.


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

qld said:


> Mohdali486, Life scientist nec is on Queensland csol list.
> Kris 8646, Vetassess took me exactly 4 months. Applied 2nd Jan 2014 and got it approved April 30th 2014.


Hi,

Life scientist nec is on Queensland skilled occupation list for international post graduate alumni, it is not present in general QSOL.


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

mohdali486 said:


> My MARA Agent try twice time for state sponsorship but again we received same refusal ..its very difficult to get state sponsorship from Victoria.
> we already have positive Vetasses assessment and have 60 POINT.
> if any one know any other state kindly let me know related to Life Scientist NEC. (biotechnologist).
> Wednesday, January 29, 2014
> ...


Hi,

Based on experience of some members of this forum, it seems that Victoria is no longer accepting clinical research professionals under life scientist NEC category. Is there any clinical research professional in the group who has got invitation under life scientist NEC category from Victoria recently?


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have completed MSc Biotechnology, worked as a university lecturer for 2.5 years and employed as a Life Scientist in a company for 1.5 years now. I am planning to migrate to Australia with family. Am I eligible to apply for the occupation- "Life Scientist .nec" and do I stand a fair chance of being considered??

Thanks.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

*Life Scientist Nec_ Positive Assesment*

Hi Guys !!

Got a positive assessment for Life scientist nec.

Applied on 22 June 14 and got a positive assessment on 26 Sep 2014.

I need to know.. how to apply for state sponshorship of victoria.

Can anybody help me in same.

Regards,
Gaurav Rooprai


----------



## Sanni_99 (Oct 26, 2014)

HI Joanna,
I am currently on a 457 visa as University lecturer and I want to apply for PR (190 visa) in VIC as life scientist. Do you think this is possible. I have received my PhD from Germany and have been working in Melbourne since 2012.
Do I need to get my PhD assessed separately in order to receive the 20 points.
I have only scored 7.5 in my IELTS test you think this will be a problem. 
Thanks for your help
Susann


----------



## Sanni_99 (Oct 26, 2014)

HI Joanna,
I am currently on a 457 visa as University lecturer and I want to apply for PR (190 visa) in VIC as life scientist. Do you think it is possible. I have received my PhD from Germany and have been working in Melbourne for 3 years.
Do I need to get my PhD assessed separately in order to receive the 20 points.
I have only scored 7.5 in my IELTS test you think this will be a problem. 
Thanks for your help
Susann


----------



## ShellyKan (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. I am looking for guidance, since I am planning on migrating to Australia and I intend to get the process initiated by next year. I have gone through the Immigrations website and have taken the points test. Preparing to give my IELTS. I have TOEFL scores of 102. ( New regulations accepting TOEFL scores).

My basic Bachelors is in dentistry (from India). I had practiced for a couple of years and then moved to the Singapore and United States for Masters in Clinical Research . I have worked both full time and part-time roles as a Research Coordinator here in the US for 2 + years. Now due to personal reasons , I am considering a move to Australia. 

Questions :

1. How do I go about skills assessment with this varied educational qualifications. Do I go through VETASSESS? Is clinical research classified as Life Science or Medical scientist? 

Please help!

Any input from members will be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

HI EVERYONE..IN THIS GROUP ALL PEOPLE ARE VERY SUPPORTIVE..THANKS FOR YOUR ALL SUGGESTIONS.

any one from LIFE SCIENTIST NEC (234599) from VICTORIA STATE SPONSORSHIP. 

thanks in advance.
:confused2::noidea::yield:


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Ven343, it would be better if you ask specific questions I think to get some responses


----------



## rgashish (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes, I am applying for the same.
I just received Negative Assessment from VETASSESS today , and i am really disheartened.

Can you help me understand if Clinical Research Associate - Job role matches 234599 requirements or would u like to tell me your Job Role?


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> Hi Ven343, it would be better if you ask specific questions I think to get some responses



hi Squeak99.

i am ven343, and we are in the same boat(234599).

so is there any updates from you?

i mean
1) have u got vet report?
2) have you applied for victoria s s ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

rgashish said:


> Yes, I am applying for the same.
> I just received Negative Assessment from VETASSESS today , and i am really disheartened.
> 
> Can you help me understand if Clinical Research Associate - Job role matches 234599 requirements or would u like to tell me your Job Role?



hi rgashish;

so u can apply again and u can get positive outcome may be.

am from different role..


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi folks , I just received a positive skills assessment from Vetassess and had my PhD counted as work experience (I got paid but didn't pay tax) so worth noting here. I've seen a few posts on forums saying you need to have paid tax and even the Vetassess website states thus but not the case always.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> Hi folks , I just received a positive skills assessment from Vetassess and had my PhD counted as work experience (I got paid but didn't pay tax) so worth noting here. I've seen a few posts on forums saying you need to have paid tax and even the Vetassess website states thus but not the case always.


hi,,Squeak99..

congrats to your vet positive report.. nice to see you again..

and am going to apply victoria s s today..

1) give me your valuable suggestions to apply victoria s s please?

2) when will you going to apply victoria s s?

3) what is your title in Life Scientists nec(234599)?

all the best mate..

thanks in advace.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all,

i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s under life scientists nec(234599).

Anybody with positive VICTORIA SS for LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599) this year and last year please?? 

please give me your valuable suggestions seniors.

:fingerscrossed: 
:confused2:


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

ven343 said:


> hi,,Squeak99..
> 
> congrats to your vet positive report.. nice to see you again..
> 
> ...


Hi Ven343,

I received QLD off-list state nomination. I called QLD migration office and they advised that they would nominate me (even though not on occupation list QSOL) as long as I had a letter form my employer stating that they would employ me for another 12 months. 
I think it was due to me having a PhD (as life scientist nec is on Alumini list even though I am not alumni) and for the fact that I work in a University research institute.

I submitted my EOI and selected QLD only and received a request to fill in application, financial information, declaration etc. I got the nomination on 23rd Feb.

Do you have a job in Victoria?


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> Hi Ven343,
> 
> I received QLD off-list state nomination. I called QLD migration office and they advised that they would nominate me (even though not on occupation list QSOL) as long as I had a letter form my employer stating that they would employ me for another 12 months.
> I think it was due to me having a PhD (as life scientist nec is on Alumini list even though I am not alumni) and for the fact that I work in a University research institute.
> ...


Hi, Squeek99,

Congrats for your nomination, and thanks for your information,

i applied victoria s s on 16/2/2015and submitted EOI also,under life scientists nec(234599) without job offer, and am finger crossed,

tell me any suggestions you have,

thanks in advance.

best of luck mate.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> Hi Ven343,
> 
> I received QLD off-list state nomination. I called QLD migration office and they advised that they would nominate me (even though not on occupation list QSOL) as long as I had a letter form my employer stating that they would employ me for another 12 months.
> I think it was due to me having a PhD (as life scientist nec is on Alumini list even though I am not alumni) and for the fact that I work in a University research institute.
> ...


Hi, Squeek99,

have you applied victoria s s(190) under life scientists nec?


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Squeek99,
> 
> have you applied victoria s s(190) under life scientists nec?


Hi VEN343,

Are you currently in Australia? I think the job offer if you are living here is important in particular if living in another Australian state. 
I would recommend calling them.

I called the Queensland migration office to ask when the new occupation list will be out and if life scientist nec will be on it. After I told them that I had a PhD and where I worked they offered to grant me state nomination even though I wasn't on the list.

It may be worth a try to call them about your application.

Good luck!!


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> Hi VEN343,
> 
> Are you currently in Australia? I think the job offer if you are living here is important in particular if living in another Australian state.
> I would recommend calling them.
> ...


Hi Squeek99, thank you very much for your information,

i am in India and working here, for Victoria s s(190) they don't ask offer letter, they ask offer letter is only for regional visa(489), so i don't need offer letter because am living and working outside Australia. 

my questions are follows

1) had Queensland migration officers respond positively for life scientists nec(234599) the next new occupation list and when will be come out?

2) can i call to Queensland migration office and ask them to my situation like i want to apply off-list nomination under life scientists nec(234599) to Queensland 190 or 489 subclass visas.

3) will the Queensland migration officers respond positively for my situation?

best of luck for your next steps..

:confused2:

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

1. They said they couldn't say if life scientist nec 234599 would be on the list. The new is usually out in Feb but was delayed due to political elections so it would probably be March

2. You could call amend explain what your occupation is an that you would like to apply for state nomination and would they accept you

3. I don't know if they would accept you. In my case it may have been due to the fact that I was already working here. It is worth a try. They were nice and helpful.

I hope this helps :smile:


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. They said they couldn't say if life scientist nec 234599 would be on the list. The new is usually out in Feb but was delayed due to political elections so it would probably be March
> 
> ...


hi sqeek99,

thank you very much for your information.

best of luck..,,


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

As per my experience, currently QLD does not have life scientist-nec listed on their list. If they update their list in near future and then certainly they will accept the application for nomination under same category. Otherwise, its a waste of efforts applying in that state.

I remember QLD has life scientist nec in 2012, afterwards list has been obsoleted.

Do not worry guys, two of my friendz recently moved to the VIC in same category and as per their experience very less people apply in LS-nec. They have received the SS nomination in just 10 days (i know its surprising, but its a fact- in the month of Nov 2014). So finger crossed to receive the good news.

All the best folks, keep posting the updates from near and dears, so we can help each other.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s under life scientists nec(234599).
> 
> ...


Not +'ve but I got rejection in Sep-14 and reapplied for VIS SS yesterday.
Did you received any further communication ?
Do you have any info regarding any other state for 234599, as till date only VIC is open for us.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> As per my experience, currently QLD does not have life scientist-nec listed on their list. If they update their list in near future and then certainly they will accept the application for nomination under same category. Otherwise, its a waste of efforts applying in that state.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav, Thanks a lot for making us thinking positive. 
But my application got rejected in SEp-14 and again I reapplied for VIC -ssw under 234599.
CAn you pls elaborate profile of your two friends so that I can have some more confidence.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> As per my experience, currently QLD does not have life scientist-nec listed on their list. If they update their list in near future and then certainly they will accept the application for nomination under same category. Otherwise, its a waste of efforts applying in that state.
> 
> ...


thanks for your info,,,Gourav..
best of luck mate..


----------



## Mike19 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I want to apply for skill assessment for life scientist nec code. I have a query that is Phd degree mandatory for this code if I want to apply for Victoria state nomination? and how many years of experience is normally deducted for overseas qualifications and work experience by assessing authority. Since, Victoria requires 5 years of experience and I have 6.3 years of experience till date.

If anyone can guide me on this points, it will be of great help. 

Thank you.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to apply for skill assessment for life scientist nec code. I have a query that is Phd degree mandatory for this code if I want to apply for Victoria state nomination? and how many years of experience is normally deducted for overseas qualifications and work experience by assessing authority. Since, Victoria requires 5 years of experience and I have 6.3 years of experience till date.
> 
> ...


Dear Mike, it doesn't matter how much experience they will deduct, you have 6.3 years then you are eligible for state nomination, vetassess assessment is only for how many years you are claiming points, but state consider all your experience. Best of Luck


----------



## Mike19 (Feb 5, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> Dear Mike, it doesn't matter how much experience they will deduct, you have 6.3 years then you are eligible for state nomination, vetassess assessment is only for how many years you are claiming points, but state consider all your experience. Best of Luck


Dear vutla9992,

Thank you for guiding me on this point. Can you please guide me regarding Phd qualification requirement? Is it mandatory to hold a Phd degree inorder to apply under life scientist Nec code 234599 for Victoria state nomination? Your guidance will be of great help.

Thank you very much.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike19 said:


> Dear vutla9992,
> 
> Thank you for guiding me on this point. Can you please guide me regarding Phd qualification requirement? Is it mandatory to hold a Phd degree inorder to apply under life scientist Nec code 234599 for Victoria state nomination? Your guidance will be of great help.
> 
> Thank you very much.


No it's not mandatory (Phd), I told you my friend got only Bachelors degree, with 8 years experience, even he was also rejected by Victoria first time and reapplied after 6 months and got nomination with in 15 days , with your Phd you have more chances to select, but nomination depends on demand for that occupation, last time some 3-4 people received nomination for Life Scientist nec,whats your English is it competent or proficient?


----------



## Mike19 (Feb 5, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> No it's not mandatory (Phd), I told you my friend got only Bachelors degree, with 8 years experience, even he was also rejected by Victoria first time and reapplied after 6 months and got nomination with in 15 days , with your Phd you have more chances to select, but nomination depends on demand for that occupation, last time some 3-4 people received nomination for Life Scientist nec,whats your English is it competent or proficient?


Hello vutla9992,

Thank you for your reply.

My overall English score is 6.5 band in IELTS. 

I also have a confusion from your previous answer. You mentioned that states does not depend on the number of years vetassess has assessed for experience. In this scenario, I wonder why is vetassess assessment so important and on what basis does Victoria will consider candidates experience since they are not going to re-assess everything just like Vetassess.

Please clear my doubt.

Thank you.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike19 said:


> Hello vutla9992,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...



VETASSES assesment is only for how job is related to education and how you meeting the employment needs in Australia, just to claim points you need VET report, but state consider all your experience at the same points will only given to experience considered by VET, you can find this difference in next steps your application, there is a question called for how many years you are claiming points? here we can can give only VET considered duration, state nomination people are not allocating any points except that 5 (state nomination), only DIBP responsible for all points criteria and they depend on the VET report for experience. Hope got it.


----------



## Mike19 (Feb 5, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> VETASSES assesment is only for how job is related to education and how you meeting the employment needs in Australia, just to claim points you need VET report, but state consider all your experience at the same points will only given to experience considered by VET, you can find this difference in next steps your application, there is a question called for how many years you are claiming points? here we can can give only VET considered duration, state nomination people are not allocating any points except that 5 (state nomination), only DIBP responsible for all points criteria and they depend on the VET report for experience. Hope got it.


Hello vutla9992,

Yes I got the point which you explained. Thank you for guiding me.

I will come back if in case I encounter any other queries during my further process.

All the best to you too for your application.

Thank you.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike19 said:


> Hello vutla9992,
> 
> Yes I got the point which you explained. Thank you for guiding me.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Could you provide me the timeline of your VETASSESS assessment. Thanks.

Jai.


----------



## Mike19 (Feb 5, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Could you provide me the timeline of your VETASSESS assessment. Thanks.
> 
> Jai.


Hello Jai

I have not yet applied for Vetassess assessment.

Regards


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike19 said:


> Hello Jai
> 
> I have not yet applied for Vetassess assessment.
> 
> Regards


Thank Mike for your quick reply. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

chnos995 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Krishna Paruchuri, I am from India. I lodged an application for Skill Assessment - Full Skill Assessment on 13th April 2016, as it's been more than 18 weeks from submission of my application, could any one tell me is it usual time taken to provide the result by vetassess?
> When i contacted them through mail, they said it will take some more time to review the details mentioned in,but didn't mentioned how much time it will take to review those details.
> ...


According to their website ideally 10 to 12 weeks. Try contacting them again by phone.


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

*Clinical Research associate applying vetassess in Life scientist NEC*

HI,

Any one here who has recently applied for LS NEC 234599 who has work experience as CRA.

i want to learn if vetassess provide positive out come for CRA in this category.

Any help appreciated. 

thank you,
Kushan.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kushan P said:


> HI,
> 
> Any one here who has recently applied for LS NEC 234599 who has work experience as CRA.
> 
> ...


You will be classified as NEC as you do not fit anywhere.


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

jairichi said:


> You will be classified as NEC as you do not fit anywhere.


thank you Jairichi , how long vetassess takes ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kushan P said:


> thank you Jairichi , how long vetassess takes ?


Mine took 13 weeks. Gave them a call around 13 weeks and in 3 days received report.


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Mine took 13 weeks. Gave them a call around 13 weeks and in 3 days received report.


HI Jai,
can you please tell me, how likely it is to get positive assessment for CRA in LS NEC.
Do you mind sharing your contact information?
Kr,
KP


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kushan P said:


> HI Jai,
> can you please tell me, how likely it is to get positive assessment for CRA in LS NEC.
> Do you mind sharing your contact information?
> Kr,
> KP


For CRA you will get a positive assessment for sure.
I cannot provide my contact details here as it is against forum norms. You need to post more in this forum to be able to message me for contact info.


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

jairichi said:


> For CRA you will get a positive assessment for sure.
> I cannot provide my contact details here as it is against forum norms. You need to post more in this forum to be able to message me for contact info.


Thank you Jairichi,
This really adds on confidence in me to apply Vetassess. 
Thank you,
Kushan.


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

jairichi said:


> For CRA you will get a positive assessment for sure.
> I cannot provide my contact details here as it is against forum norms. You need to post more in this forum to be able to message me for contact info.


HI Jairichi,
What may be options we have if we receive negative assessment for LS NEC (CRA role application).
Do we have option to appeal or re assessment. is it wise option ?
Kr,


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kushan P said:


> HI Jairichi,
> What may be options we have if we receive negative assessment for LS NEC (CRA role application).
> Do we have option to appeal or re assessment. is it wise option ?
> Kr,


It is highly unlikely for you to get a negative assessment if you have worked as a CRA. You can appeal and it depends on what is/are reason(s) cited for negative outcome.


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

jairichi said:


> It is highly unlikely for you to get a negative assessment if you have worked as a CRA. You can appeal and it depends on what is/are reason(s) cited for negative outcome.


Hi JaiRichi,

below is conclusion.

Life*Scientists*examine*the*anatomy,
physiology*and*biochemistry*of*humans,*animals,*plants*and*other
living*organisms*to*better*understand*how*living*organisms*function
and*interact*with*each*other*and*the*environment*in*which*they*live.
Documents*provided*show*no*evidence*that*you*studied*the*genetic,
chemical,*physical*and*structural*composition*of*cells,*tissues*and
organisms*or*studied*organisms*in*controlled*environments*to*gain
an*understanding*of*their*survival*and*growth*in*real*environments,*or
other*tasks*that*a*Life*Scientist*would*do.*Based*on*the*employment
documents*you*provided,*it*appears*that*you*are*working*on
administration*of*clinical*trials*and*may*be*better*suited*for*the XXX occupation.

What is your opinion,
is it possible to IM you ?

Kushan


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

If you have an option you can message me.



Kushan P said:


> Hi JaiRichi,
> 
> below is conclusion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrutib (May 18, 2017)

jairichi said:


> It is highly unlikely for you to get a negative assessment if you have worked as a CRA. You can appeal and it depends on what is/are reason(s) cited for negative outcome.


Hi Jai,
I was going through the threads that you have posted and now that the Life Scientist NEC code is removed from the SOL from Apt-2017, i want to know any other code that would be suitable for a CRA. 
Thanks 
Shruti


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

any clarification finally on solid Pharmacovigilance or drug safety experince with Master degree in Pharmacology will be a positive Vetasses ??


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> I am also CRA with 6 years of experience and also looking forward to apply for assessment to Vetasses. requesting you to kindly share your contact details, so we share our thoughts for applying it.
> 
> ...


any clarification finally on solid Pharmacovigilance or drug safety experince with Master degree in Pharmacology will be a positive Vetasses ??


----------



## Annelin (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi are there CRA whom has gotten a positive VETASSESS, please can you share your occupation and reference?


----------



## Annelin (Mar 18, 2019)

Kushan P said:


> Hi JaiRichi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have any update to the vetasses?


----------



## Annelin (Mar 18, 2019)

rgashish said:


> Yes, I am applying for the same.
> 
> I just received Negative Assessment from VETASSESS today , and i am really disheartened.
> 
> ...




Hi did you reapply for your vetassess?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun_2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi All, 

I hope you are doing well. 

I am looking to get my skill assesment done. I have a bsc in biotechnology from India and a Phd in lifescience from Australia. I have work experience of 5 years as a researcher after my biotechnology degree after which i did my Phd. I have no work experience after phd. 

By your experience could you suggest if I should go for a biotechnology skill assesment or for life science ? 

My experience letter mentiones my job title as researcher (life science) and duties are common as for biotechnologist and life scientist. 

Since my post bsc experience is not exactly in biotech (the experience letter mentions title as researcher) i am not sure which would be the best occupation for me to choose. 

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. 
Kind Regards.


----------



## Nguyenhoa (Mar 24, 2019)

*Nguyenhoa*



grooprai159 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Got a positive assessment for Life scientist nec.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,
I knew that you passed SA of Vetssasse for Life scientist nec when your job was CRA. Please tell to me that it was time, did you have any publication? I am working at CRA so I do not have any publication, so I am confused to apply SA to VET?
Thank for you help


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Nguyenhoa said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> I knew that you passed SA of Vetssasse for Life scientist nec when your job was CRA. Please tell to me that it was time, did you have any publication? I am working at CRA so I do not have any publication, so I am confused to apply SA to VET?
> Thank for you help


Hi Nguyenhoa,

I just recently got assessed as a life scientist nec and my job contains 50% of CRA similar work (other 50% lab based). Please find my signature. 

It never occurs to me that publication will be an issue. Interestingly although I have a couple of publications and mentioned them in my CV, the publications were not specifically listed in my statement letter.

Hope this can help.
cheers,


----------



## Nguyenhoa (Mar 24, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Nguyenhoa,
> 
> I just recently got assessed as a life scientist nec and my job contains 50% of CRA similar work (other 50% lab based). Please find my signature.
> 
> ...


Dear Jenny Wang,
Thank for your information. I have 50% CRA and 50% working in lab. As I know that You are PhD, so You have positive of VET. In my case, I don't have a paper scientist, so I think that maybe I don't have enough evidence for life scientist.
Thanks!!
Hoa


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Nguyenhoa said:


> Dear Jenny Wang,
> Thank for your information. I have 50% CRA and 50% working in lab. As I know that You are PhD, so You have positive of VET. In my case, I don't have a paper scientist, so I think that maybe I don't have enough evidence for life scientist.
> Thanks!!
> Hoa


The qualification criteria for life scientist is at least bachelor. 
What is your qualification?

Cheers,


----------



## Nguyenhoa (Mar 24, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> The qualification criteria for life scientist is at least bachelor.
> What is your qualification?
> 
> Cheers,


Dear Jenny Wang,
My qualification is the degree of master. I don't exactly know life scientist nec require paper scientist for during the time of my job.?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Nguyenhoa said:


> Dear Jenny Wang,
> My qualification is the degree of master. I don't exactly know life scientist nec require paper scientist for during the time of my job.?


I don't think it is an absolute requirement. In fact, as long as your job role covers more than 75% of the official description (and manuscript preparation is only one of ten), I don't see why they wouldn't recognise you. Also you just have to give a shot otherwise you will never know.
Good luck!


----------



## Nguyenhoa (Mar 24, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> I don't think it is an absolute requirement. In fact, as long as your job role covers more than 75% of the official description (and manuscript preparation is only one of ten), I don't see why they wouldn't recognise you. Also you just have to give a shot otherwise you will never know.
> Good luck!


Dear Jenny Wang, 
I have some problem in my SA. Can you give me your email, I can give you some my question?
thanks


----------



## yacuiny (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi all, for those who applied for 234599 for VETASSES assessment, i just want to know if you submitted a cover letter to VEtasses for the assessment process?

I am a CRA for three years now, and planning to have the assessment. However, upon checking the website, i noticed this statement:
"Applicants should provide a cover letter that justifies the rationale for choosing an nec category."


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

yacuiny said:


> Hi all, for those who applied for 234599 for VETASSES assessment, i just want to know if you submitted a cover letter to VEtasses for the assessment process?
> 
> I am a CRA for three years now, and planning to have the assessment. However, upon checking the website, i noticed this statement:
> "Applicants should provide a cover letter that justifies the rationale for choosing an nec category."


I didn't do the cover letter. Is this a new requirement?
I guess you need to provide reasons for choosing nec because your job does not fit in any other categories.


----------



## 1994Ydna (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all,
Just wanted some advice regarding the life scientist job. I've been doing a bit of research regarding this issue and it seems like only researchers are nominating this occupation. What are the chances that laboratory technicians (non-medical) can obtain a positive skill assessment from VETASSESSS if they were to apply for skill assessment under microbiologist?

My education qualifications are in microbiology and I currently work as a laboratory technician doing mostly microbiological testing (quality control) so I was wondering if microbiologist would be a suitable occupation to nominate?

Thanks!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

1994Ydna said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted some advice regarding the life scientist job. I've been doing a bit of research regarding this issue and it seems like only researchers are nominating this occupation. What are the chances that laboratory technicians (non-medical) can obtain a positive skill assessment from VETASSESSS if they were to apply for skill assessment under microbiologist?
> 
> My education qualifications are in microbiology and I currently work as a laboratory technician doing mostly microbiological testing (quality control) so I was wondering if microbiologist would be a suitable occupation to nominate?
> ...


It depends on your task details. What exactly do you do?


----------



## 1994Ydna (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Jenny, 
Thank you for the reply. Here is a brief summary
- sub sampling finished dairy products for microbial testing
- plating samples on to petri dishes and incubating
- examination of plates for microbial growth and counting colonies
- Working with live bacterial cultures for control samples
- recording and reporting of results. Escalate if necessary.
- Making microbial media and ensuring proper calibration of laboratory equipment
- proper disposal of hazardous waste 

I think that this is probably more suited to the life science technician occupation but that occupation doesnt help much in getting a visa in WA 😞


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

1994Ydna said:


> Hi Jenny,
> Thank you for the reply. Here is a brief summary
> - sub sampling finished dairy products for microbial testing
> - plating samples on to petri dishes and incubating
> ...


I see what you mean. well try life scientist first. Try to describe your job duties in a more "project/research oriented way".

Good luck!


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Does anyone know cutoff point for lifescientist nec? I am on 90 points, EOI lodfed on 19th Feb 2020.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

vsh2589 said:


> Does anyone know cutoff point for lifescientist nec? I am on 90 points, EOI lodfed on 19th Feb 2020.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Probably April or May. All non pro rata occupations are clustered together in terms of invites.


----------



## yacuiny (Mar 27, 2019)

*need cover letter for 234599?*

Dear all, I just wanted to ask if you also submitted a Cover letter along with the other required documents to Vetasses? I checked their website and there is a statement that says 
"Applicants should provide a cover letter that justifies the rationale for choosing an nec category."

May I know how did you justify your anzsco code to your line of work? I am a clinical research associate and I have seen some other posts that this is the code they chose for the job. I am just not sure if they have added a Cover Letter into their application to Vetasses.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

yacuiny said:


> Dear all, I just wanted to ask if you also submitted a Cover letter along with the other required documents to Vetasses? I checked their website and there is a statement that says
> "Applicants should provide a cover letter that justifies the rationale for choosing an nec category."
> 
> May I know how did you justify your anzsco code to your line of work? I am a clinical research associate and I have seen some other posts that this is the code they chose for the job. I am just not sure if they have added a Cover Letter into their application to Vetasses.


I didn't do it as this was not required at that time. I think you better provide it explaining that your job details do not fit in any other category of 2345xx.


----------



## Mekala M (May 27, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> I see what you mean. well try life scientist first. Try to describe your job duties in a more "project/research oriented way".
> 
> Good luck!


Hello,

I am in a very similar situation. I have a bachelors degree in biotechnology and i have been working as a lab technician in a pathology. will it be possible for me to get assessed as a life scientist?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mekala M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in a very similar situation. I have a bachelors degree in biotechnology and i have been working as a lab technician in a pathology. will it be possible for me to get assessed as a life scientist?


Better try Life Scientist NEC, (parasitologist sub-category) it's very hard to get a positive assessment with your pathology experience (or) you can try for Life Science Technician. My suggestion is first to study both roles and responsibilities of Life Scientist General and Life Scientist NEC.


----------

